# New Pressure Washer



## South-FL-Painter

Hey Guys,

Any of you guys familiar with Dewalt 3835 pressure washer? Thinking to get one today from home depot they have it for 799.I think its plenty of power?


----------



## doctors11

I know it's only one review but you might find this helpful.

Amazon.com: DEWALT DPW3835 3,800 PSI Honda GX270 Gas Powered Heavy Duty Pressure Washer (CARB Compliant): Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## doctors11

I've also heard good things about buying from this place...

http://store.spraymallstore.com/pressurewasher.html


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Sharp_Painting said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any of you guys familiar with Dewalt 3835 pressure washer? Thinking to get one today from home depot they have it for 799.I think its plenty of power?


I haven't read the specs on it, but I would think it all depends on how much you use it, and what for.

I haven't heard good things about the pressure washers sold at big box stores. Enough people have come on here in the past and posted how they burnt there PW up after heavy use. I'm very partial to "professional grade" tools, like MiTM. I have one that we bought new about 25 years ago and it still works like the day we got it.

If you can wait, I would hold off until _Pressure Pros_ checks in. Thats all he dose and I would take his word as golden.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

doctors11 said:


> I've also heard good things about buying from this place...
> 
> http://store.spraymallstore.com/pressurewasher.html


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the paintman

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I haven't read the specs on it, but I would think it all depends on how much you use it, and what for.
> 
> I haven't heard good things about the pressure washers sold at big box stores. Enough people have come on here in the past and posted how they burnt there PW up after heavy use. I'm very partial to "professional grade" tools, like MiTM. I have one that we bought new about 25 years ago and it still works like the day we got it.
> 
> If you can wait, I would hold off until _Pressure Pros_ checks in. Thats all he dose and I would take his word as golden.


 
I say wait for PP too, but here is my take. I think i have one of those I bought used from a guy for about 450 3 yrs ago. Agian it depends on what your using it for. But i knew it was a good price so i bought it. it was like new. But its a cub of a machine compared to what I use on a daily basis. Its a great homeowner type machine. It even has a small cat pump i think.

Here is my criteria for a workhorse professional machine.

13hp honda engine
3500psi
4gpm A General or Interpump. And of course a Cat but you pay to much for them. 

The big boxes try to fool you with psi. Look beyond that at the GPM. Remember you don't put out a fire with a water hose.

For me it has to be a 13hp and a honda, or I won't even look twiice at it. That almost tells me all I need to know. Then I look at the pump brand and GPM. i want to be able to use a surface cleaner and the smaller machines like your talking won't do it. The dewalt i am talking about i bought is only about a 5 or 6hp machine. Its just one in a stable of 7 or 8 Pw i own. A light weight backup I could trhow in and out of my van easy for small work.


----------



## PressurePros

Sharp_Painting said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Any of you guys familiar with Dewalt 3835 pressure washer? Thinking to get one today from home depot they have it for 799.I think its plenty of power?




To truly define cleaning power you have to look at gpm not psi. The majority of my machines are nozzled down to run at 1200 psi but flow at 10 gpm. (unless we are doing large scale commercial concrete cleaning) That size machine, even at the lower pressure, will run circles around something that does 4000 psi at 3.5 gpm.

I'm not saying that DeWalt won't serve you but it is fractionally above a homeowner unit. If you use it ten times a year and keep it maintained, it may last. I'd be lucky to get two months from it based upon what I have heard of Dewalt units. 

The biggest downfall of those cheaper machines is that the unloader is attached to the pump as one assembly. That is like having your alternator or starter being built into your engine block. If either goes, you would have to replace the motor. Unloaders can go in a year or less especially if you are not using a reserve tank to circulate your bypass water. When the unloader kicks the bucket, the whole pump assembly goes. Look up prices to replace the pump. Off the top of my head, I will guess $600 or more to repair a $700 machine. 

The perfect machine for painters would be a Honda GX390 or 13 hp equivalent mated to a General 4-5 gpm pump. Unless you are using it to strip paint from concrete, anything over 3000 psi may be excessive and is usually begging for damage. 

*Adequate* http://www.pressuretek.com/didr4gpm40ps.html
*Pro:* http://www.pressuretek.com/bedr55gpm35p.html
*Serious Pro: *http://www.pressuretek.com/bedr8gpm35ps.html

When you are doing this professionally and large scale:


----------



## South-FL-Painter

PressurePros,

Thank You so much! Great advise! many thanks.I will look into more seriuos models.







PressurePros said:


> To truly define cleaning power you have to look at gpm not psi. The majority of my machines are nozzled down to run at 1200 psi but flow at 10 gpm. (unless we are doing large scale commercial concrete cleaning) That size machine, even at the lower pressure, will run circles around something that does 4000 psi at 3.5 gpm.
> 
> I'm not saying that DeWalt won't serve you but it is fractionally above a homeowner unit. If you use it ten times a year and keep it maintained, it may last. I'd be lucky to get two months from it based upon what I have heard of Dewalt units.
> 
> The biggest downfall of those cheaper machines is that the unloader is attached to the pump as one assembly. That is like having your alternator or starter being built into your engine block. If either goes, you would have to replace the motor. Unloaders can go in a year or less especially if you are not using a reserve tank to circulate your bypass water. When the unloader kicks the bucket, the whole pump assembly goes. Look up prices to replace the pump. Off the top of my head, I will guess $600 or more to repair a $700 machine.
> 
> The perfect machine for painters would be a Honda GX390 or 13 hp equivalent mated to a General 4-5 gpm pump. Unless you are using it to strip paint from concrete, anything over 3000 psi may be excessive and is usually begging for damage.
> 
> *Adequate* http://www.pressuretek.com/didr4gpm40ps.html
> *Pro:* http://www.pressuretek.com/bedr55gpm35p.html
> *Serious Pro: *http://www.pressuretek.com/bedr8gpm35ps.html
> 
> When you are doing this professionally and large scale:
> Truck Mounted Hydro Tek 3,500 PSI @ 9 GPM Hot Water Pressure Washer 800-731-7789 Dan Swede - YouTube


----------



## Dave Mac

ken for residential cleaning do you use hot water???


----------



## South-FL-Painter

Dave Mac said:


> ken for residential cleaning do you use hot water???


 
Dave love your website! :thumbup:


----------



## doctors11

PressurePros said:


> The perfect machine for painters would be a Honda GX390 or 13 hp equivalent mated to a General 4-5 gpm pump.


Have you heard any negatives on Cat pumps?


----------



## PressurePros

Dave Mac said:


> ken for residential cleaning do you use hot water???


Generally, no. We may use a hot machine if the temps are in the 30's, but that would just be heated to warm water. Hot water and cold glass are not a great combo. Everything else is done with cold water and cleaners.


----------



## PressurePros

doctors11 said:


> Have you heard any negatives on Cat pumps?


I guess the best analogy I can give you is to list the negatives of a Jaguar engine. Cat's are built better and last longer but when it comes times for repairs or rebuild, you may wish you had the Chevy. Parts are expensive and they are harder to work on.

The best of all worlds I have found is in Udor pumps. They are workhorses and withstand a lot of abuse.. not real expensive to fix or maintain either.


----------



## the paintman

doctors11 said:


> Have you heard any negatives on Cat pumps?


The only negatives are the cost to purchase and the cost of parts and/or repairs. They used to be the gold standard. But nowadays I just as soon have a General or Interpump. And yes I have a Udor also that has been awesome. There really is no need to pay twice as much for a Cat anymore. These others last just as long by my estimation for half as much. I do most of my own repairs, which is usually limited to packings and those one way valves. (There are 6 behind those big nuts). Usually the first thing to go is an unloader anyway. They might go bad twice before one packing. The key is to never let them run dry. And never let them idle for more than a minute or two at a time. The water running through the pump is what keeps the seals cool. Tell anyone useing them that they can't run to the truck to get tips and lunch or whatever and leave the machine running till they get back. For one thing someone will stop and talk to them or they to someone and forget they left an unattended machine. JUST CUT IT OFF PLEASE!! 
Also u will rarely see a commercial grade unit for sale at any of the big boxes. Even the ones they rent out TO CUSTOMERS are commercial grade and not the same ones they sell. 
Thier is a great mail order catalog company that i use for bits and peieces. You can buy anhthing for a pressure washer from them includeing new engines and pumps. I highly reccomend them. The General pumps are usually about half the cost. They are realy good pumps too. Believe me I have owned cats and still do. But I won't pay a premium for them anymore. I can't think of that catalog company PP and too lazy to look it up right now. Give it up. I know you gotta know them. The ones that support stray, rescue and handicap dogs. ????? I will post it the next time I am on. Hey It hit me. I think its Envirospec.com? See thats proof my one brain cell is still alive and well.


----------



## PressurePros

the paintman said:


> The only negatives are the cost to purchase and the cost of parts and/or repairs. They used to be the gold standard. But nowadays I just as soon have a General or Interpump. And yes I have a Udor also that has been awesome. There really is no need to pay twice as much for a Cat anymore. These others last just as long by my estimation for half as much. I do most of my own repairs, which is usually limited to packings and those one way valves. (There are 6 behind those big nuts). Usually the first thing to go is an unloader anyway. They might go bad twice before one packing. The key is to never let them run dry. And never let them idle for more than a minute or two at a time. The water running through the pump is what keeps the seals cool. Tell anyone useing them that they can't run to the truck to get tips and lunch or whatever and leave the machine running till they get back. For one thing someone will stop and talk to them or they to someone and forget they left an unattended machine. JUST CUT IT OFF PLEASE!!
> Also u will rarely see a commercial grade unit for sale at any of the big boxes. Even the ones they rent out TO CUSTOMERS are commercial grade and not the same ones they sell.
> Thier is a great mail order catalog company that i use for bits and peieces. You can buy anhthing for a pressure washer from them includeing new engines and pumps. I highly reccomend them. The General pumps are usually about half the cost. They are realy good pumps too. Believe me I have owned cats and still do. But I won't pay a premium for them anymore. I can't think of that catalog company PP and too lazy to look it up right now. Give it up. I know you gotta know them. The ones that support stray, rescue and handicap dogs. ????? I will post it the next time I am on. Hey It hit me. I think its Envirospec.com? See thats proof my one brain cell is still alive and well.


Yep, its Envirospec. 

I want to comment on what you mentioned about the unloader You are correct that they go much more quickly. I also agree about with what you said about Cat Pumps. The tried and true way to protect your pump from heat is to send the unloader bypass to a reserve tank. A reserve tank is necessary when you start getting into the 4 gpm plus range. It acts as a buffer so the machine doesn't starve for water if someone flushes a toilet or if you are drawing from a well. The heated water that recirculates through the bypass on a portable machine is pumped through the reserve and cooled by the incoming water so its the best of all worlds. Of course the downside for a painter is your equipment list just jumped to include additional plumbing, a fresh water tank, a hundred feet of intake and hose reels that hold at least 150' of high pressure hose.


----------



## mr.fixit

another important thing to remember is that nobody builds a pressure washer today not DeWalt not Mi-T-M nobody. all of these companies assemble their units. the buy Honda engines from Honda they buy the pump from the many pump manufacturers and the carts from someone else and then put their name on it. Ken (pressure pros) is correct it is all about the gallon per minute.
what I tell my customers is do not buy any pressure washer that has a Honda engine with a plastic fuel tank and stay away from Cat pumps they have a built in unloader which is troublesome and the check valve kits cannot be removed without damage if you have debris in them. and the check valve kits are much more expensive than most. be sure to have a water screen at your inlet to protect your check valves from being damaged from small stones and silt


----------



## Finn

Folks

Outstanding post and quality input from PRO it's posts like this that make coming here worth while 

Be Blessed


----------



## lmvp17

PressurePros said:


> I guess the best analogy I can give you is to list the negatives of a Jaguar engine. Cat's are built better and last longer but when it comes times for repairs or rebuild, you may wish you had the Chevy. Parts are expensive and they are harder to work on.
> 
> The best of all worlds I have found is in Udor pumps. They are workhorses and withstand a lot of abuse.. not real expensive to fix or maintain either.


I just found this one locally. Needs to be fixed but seems like a good machine. What do you guys think and what is a reasonable offer for it? Thanks guys.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...r-tools-13-HP-Honda-engine-W0QQAdIdZ358160577


----------



## PressurePros

If I believe his costs (don't know Canada pricing) then its a good deal. I'd ask how he winterized the machine every year and how often he changed fluids. Run it.. check for leaks, and both a stable idle and rpm under load. Similar machine here would be about $500 for a decent deal, but it would also cost less as new than what that guy stated. Grab it if it sounds good. You may want to pick up a pressure guage with a quick coupler and check pressure too.


----------



## doctors11

PressurePros said:


> If I believe his costs (don't know Canada pricing) then its a good deal. I'd ask how he winterized the machine every year and how often he changed fluids. Run it.. check for leaks, and both a stable idle and rpm under load. Similar machine here would be about $500 for a decent deal, but it would also cost less as new than what that guy stated. Grab it if it sounds good. You may want to pick up a pressure guage with a quick coupler and check pressure too.


 
Ken, sounds like it got ruined by freezing so now it won't run. Does he need to replace the whole pump or just the unloader? Seems like a pricey fix.


----------



## PressurePros

You know, replying late last night was probably not a good idea. I was tried and skimmed the post and ad. 

If it froze, the pump needs to be rebuilt. I wouldn't pay more than $200 for this machine (based on the cost of goods here)


----------

